# Horrible diarrhea and weight loss in my dog HELP please!!



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a 3 yr old mixed dog, Misty. She has had problems all her life with anal gland issues, allergies to food or environment and the latest issue is with diarrhea and weight loss and loss of appetite. This latest problem has been going on for 5 weeks and she has lost 25% of her body weight. I have tried every premium dog food out there and even home made food. She picks at it and then just goes and lays down. She has bloody watery diarrhea and is miserable I am sure. I have taken her to a holistic vet and she has had blood tests - mild anemia with increased platelets is all that found. I am going to do a ultra sound to "see" what else might be going on. She has been on Metronidzole, Clycosporine, OTC diarrehea meds, Probiotics, chinese herbs and enzymes. 
Has anyone ever had any of these same symptoms and if so what did you do to save your dog? I am thinking about a few products on the internet but I am worried I might be wasting my money - they sound too good to be true. 
I appreciate anyone and everyone's comments and/or prayers for my sweet dog.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I myself would not use any products over the internet till I got a second opinion from a vet not the Holistic vet.


----------



## PomPuppyGrrl (Nov 6, 2007)

ITS WORMS! Or parasites! CALL THE VET


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

I agree with PomPuppyGirl.. It sounds like worms, and lots of them. Get your dog to the vet ASAP. You cannot see the worms in her poo.. only eggs, so don't waste your time. Just go and bring a sample


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
I already went down that track with fecal samples and none of them showed any worms or giardia. I had her on Metronidzole and it did nothing - so worms were ruled out. I could only wish that was it - no such luck though. I was also hoping the blood tests would have brought back something but that did not happen either...
I had her at the vet yesterday and she has been to 6 vets so its not like I have not tried that route either.
Thank you for your thoughts - 
Any more ideas??


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Are there any vet schools or specialists in your area? A lot of times, we refer people with tough cases to Cornell (in NY) or University of Pennsylvania (Philadelphia).


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If you're up for it you could try a raw diet. I struggled with an allergic dog that morphed into many other symptoms like infections and joint issues. She's been as right as the rain ever since we put her on a raw diet. Not one vet visit in over a year now. There are a number of raw feeders on the forum so just post if this is something you might be interested in. In the case of this dog I would look for sources of organic meats. Hopefully it is not a giant dog and you live in a metro area with resources.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

Geez, that stinks.. I have no clue but I really hope you get it figured out. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

This is a mess 

I did read the ingredients on the link you posted, it does have egg in it.

I feed all three of my dogs dry scrambled eggs on occasion. One dog get's horrible diarrhea when she eats them, so I stopped after about 2 or 3 episodes.

To me your dog has all of the symptoms of a food allergy, especially since so much has been ruled out. Typically wheat or corn will cause watery diarrhea but your food has no grains. No positive outcome with the Metronidzole has me stumped. That usually knocks it in the head within a day or so. 

When new food is introduced because of a food allergy, it usually takes about 6 weeks of a strict diet to determine if this is indeed the case. The problem is, you have to experiment with the strict diet to see if your dog is improving.

I think I would try boiling rice with just a little no sodium chicken broth and add cottage cheese to it. This may at least get her to eat. 

It also sounds to me like you need to eliminate possibilities after you get the diarrhea under control. You state that this has been going on for 5 weeks, that is a very long time for a vet not to be able to pin this down. Your case is a classic one why I always put a time limit on meds, I want to know how long it should be before I see positive results. Since 6 vets have missed a correct diagnosis, my theory would return to a food allergy. 

Good luck!

Anela


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
Thank you all for your concern and helpful tips. 
In response to area I live.. I live in the Denver Colorado metro area so it is a huge city with lots of resources - CSU is a thought I might look into - it is about 1 1/2 from me.
In response to raw - I have tried that too. She ate raw venison diet from Natures Balance for a week - no relief from the diarrhea and then she stopped eating it completely. I would really like to get her to a raw diet eventually but she wont eat it so I am back to square one...
I tried scrambled egg last night and she would not eat it. I tried boiled chicken and she ate 3 pc's the night before last but then last night she would not touch it. She had lots of outside trips and the consistency of her stools are water with LOTS of blood in them and mucous. I even tried Tuna and she would not touch it. So this morning I tried the egg and chicken again and she ate a tiny bit of chicken. I tried rice a few weeks ago and it came out of her completely UN digested and she vommited the chicken at that time. I went back to dog food but with no luck. I really think she knows that this food makes her sick and therefore she does not eat it. BUT I know she can not live long without eating. She weighs 11 pounds and you can feel every bone in her body. I think the metronidzole helped to stop the blood in the diarrhea but it did not slow it down or stop it and she was on it for 7 days... 
So my dilemma around "what" to do continues. I feel so bad for her because she is miserable and I wish there was something more I could do - short of forcing her to eat I dont know what, though.
Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm thinking that a specialist at CSU is your only recourse at this point. It sounds like maybe they need to keep her ina clinic for a few days on IV fluids and off all food by mouth to give her gut a chance to settle down. 

You are really throwing a lot of stuff at the dog by changing the food every meal. I would have stuck with boiled rice and chicken for a few days at least. But that's water under the bridge. 

I think your dog feels so miserable that it just doesn't want to eat at this point. They need to get her feeling better first before she will have an appetite. 

Try CSU.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

I broke down and ordered some whole food supplements on the internet that are Guaranteed to help her. My main issue with the food is I have changed it on her so frequently only because she wont eat. Now if she had not started losing weight so fast I would have "made" her wait it out and get used to it but - she stopped eating the home made rice and chicken and cottage cheese so my dilemma was to feed her whatever she would eat. I knew when doing this it would only add to the problems. But what do I do to get her to eat - does anyone have some secret recipe. I am going to contact CSU and see if they would even consider seeing her let alone treat her. I do think she needs time to let her stomach rest but I hate to stress her out over what that would bring (iv's, time in a vet etc) but if that is the last resort I will do that. I am hoping and praying the whole food healing products I ordered will help her - FAST. I paid for the 1 day shipping so I should get them tomorrow and I hope by Monday she is on the mend or at least turning the corner. 
Thanks for you thoughts and ideas - I welcome them all. 

One thing I found that mimmicked her symptoms is Inflamatory Bowel Disorder - and the only way they saved that dog was with natural remedies and home made food they syringed into his mouth. Does anyone out there have any experience with IBD in dogs and what helps them out?


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I would ask your vet if it is possible that your dog could have Addison's disease. I am sure it is probably unlikely as they are seen more in purebreds and some dog breeds have more of a propensity for it than others but you never know, the symptoms sound like it. It is a specific, rather simple bloodtest known as the ACTH. I would ask the vet if it is possible the dog could have it. Good luck!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel terrible for you, you have bent over backward that is for sure. I do have another possibility my mothers dog whom is much older now was diagnosed with conic Colitis. This is something that many good vets missed before we found one that found his problem. Prescription food from the vet has made all of the difference in his long life and he was a pup about your pups age when they found it. I know you can mention it to a vet that you are happy with and this is the name of the dogs food he has lived on. Hills RD proscription Diet. I would love to hear how you make out and if I can help out with more questions I will find them out for you. We use the same vet and this vet has worked with all my rescues. Good luck


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for your suggestions. 
As for the Addisons - we discussed it at length but my vet did not feel that was it because she is not lethargic which I guess is a major symptom in that disease. They did test her thyroid function in the first blood tests and it was fine which also let my vet to believe it was not Addisons - but I am not ruling it out. I am going to do some more research on it.
As for the food - I think I will try that. She was on Royal Canin V/D before all of this happened and she did OK on it - her stools were still loose but not like they are now. My problem is I had some of that left over before I tried switching her to Raw and she would not eat it and I have tried it now and she wont eat it. Did you or your mom have that problem with her dog and if so how did she get him to eat it? I am willing to try anything -hoping something will work. My vet did mention a rx diet and it was Hills I will ask her about R/D - it could not hurt at this point and maybe she has a sample that I could try. Also do you know if your mom's dog suffered the weight loss and if so did the food alone turn it around?
Tonight Misty would not eat chicken, chicken broth, canned dog food, dry dog food. She did lick some peanut butter but a very tiny amount and she ate about 5 animal crackers !!
She is also staying upstairs under my bed instead of with me which bothers me as well. 
I will stay in touch and thank you for your concern and help!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Talk to your vet about the cronic colitis the descriptions you are mentioning about your dog are the same as Theo when he was a pup, very thin, and giving him anything at all other then his dogs food sent him back to terrible diarrhea! Even to this day they will give him a small treat but not as much as other people will give their dogs. Later on in his life he also had a thyroid problem but that is under control and he did gain weight after the dog food was right.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

In order to test for Addisons your dog specifically needs to have an ACTH blood test--I am not sure why the thyroid level would have an indication regarding Addisons. It is a rather simple blood test and not very costly---the dog has to fast (no food after dinner night before) you bring in a urine sample and the dog to the vet the next day--they take a blood sample, they then inject the dog with the hormone (forgot the name of it)--an hour or two later they take another blood sample and they compare the hormone levels---I know because I just had my dog tested he also wasn't lethargic but from what I have read it is more the GI upset and lack of appetite. I hope everything works out for you. I personally am not a fan of Hills products or prescription diets as I think there are plenty of grain-free/premium food products out there for dogs which might be better. My dog tested negative for Addison's which was a good thing but if your dog does have Addison's they will need medication to keep them regulated so it is important to test for Addisons if everything else seems to be failing because if not treated, it can be life threatening. Again, good luck.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for your answers regarding the Chronic Colitis. I researched it and the symptoms did not mention weight loss but since your mom's dog had weight loss then that does fit. Everything else she has had points to it. I will mention it to my vet. How did they diagnose it in your mom's dog or did they? 
As for the Addisons - I did talk to my vet about that specific test and you are right the thyroid would not be involved. She just did not think it was that because she is not showing all the signs but... I really wonder considering not all diseases present with the same symptoms. The other thing the vet mentioned was if it was Addisons then the immuno suppressents she was on last week should have made a difference and they did not. She has never had these issues before the change in food and that is why I think it is more GI upset such as IBD or Chronic Colitis but I could be wrong. 
Has anyone had a dog with IBD out there and if so are these symptoms similar - if so what did you do to save your dog?
I went online earlier looking for dog food specific for IBD and found http://www.theskyesthelimit.com/ out of Canada. It seems great and I have emailed them asking some specific questions. Again if anyone has heard of or used this fodd - any feedback is greatly appreciated! 
A new issue I have noticed with her last night is her face is turning more grey around her eyes and nose. She looks aged - maybe its just because of this ordeal she is going through - not sure?
One other thing I noticed and seemed to stop but now has started back up is her Nose is peeling - very weird. You know how a normal dog nose looks like cobblestone - hers is smooth, no pigment change - but kinda crusty around the edges leading back ?? another issue I am stumped on.

Thank you all for your concern and continued support!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope it all works out for you. Good luck. Just one thing, immunosuppresents would not help with Addison's, the dog needs the specific hormone because it is lacking so I am not sure why your vet said that. (I thought my dog had it and researched the heck out of it). Regardless, best wishes.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Good point on the Addisons - you are right. Not sure why my vet said that either. I have been researching it extensively and beyond the GI upset (dirrhea and lack of appetite) she does not exhibit any of the other signs. 
How was your dog acting to drive you to have the test done - maybe there are some similarities? Also since your dog does not have it - what do you think he/she does have - sorry to hear you have a sick one too!

I got the internet canine restoration products today and I already started her on them. They say I should notice a difference within 24-48 hours - I pray this works. She did eat some new food I stopped and got. Call of The Wild - Salmon and Sweet potato. Not sure if its just because she is starved or what. I am keeping my fingers crossed she will continue to eat it so I can stick to one food - that will help a lot I think.

Thank you again for your concern.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Thank goodness Riley is absolutely healthy--after bloodwork: complete CBC and Chem Panel, urinalysis, fecal analysis, full exam including checking his heart and ACTH test. All the analyses were sent out to labs, not done in the office so it could be more thorough. He is not a big eater and three times while I was walking him he would start to heave like he was going to throw up and then he would lose his balance and fall over--very scary. He also throws up often (or did anyway, that has also seemed to diminish). It turns out he probably has increased vagal tone; however, it has not happened since I cut his two meal portions into him being fed three times a day. I hope the food works for you too!!!


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

I am glad he is well... 
As for an update on Misty - this will be her 3rd day on the healing products I ordered over the internet. I also went yesterday and got her the Hills Z/D and I/D food along with Iams Low Residue food. She ate a little bit of the Iams food yesterday and today she got up and ate the rest - probably about 3 T... So I was estatic that she ate. I dont know if its the healing products or the food but as long as it works I dont care. She was only up one time last night that I think to go out. She still has diarrhea but the blood seems to have stopped in it shich I am very happy about as well. I really hope she is on the road to eating again and hopefully to normal stools as well. I have decided to not switch her food from this - if she continues to eat it. I think that was my biggest mistake all along - too many changes in food. I also think as long as she is getting better I will hold off on the ultra sound as well. 
Now if these things dont work or I continue to see the same signs then I am going to have her tested for Addisons and if needed the ultra sound at that time. 
Thank you all again for your concern and suggestions to help her.
If anyone has any other advice feel free to post it - I will take all I can get!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

Good luck with everything, I hope it all works out. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## surellabaer (Nov 13, 2007)

Sometimes a dog stops eating because they are healing. My Bentley just had a bout of his irritable bowel syndrome (he's very sensitive) and he stopped eating for almost a week. Then he started again. I realize now that he stops when he needs to and I'm not sure what to do about the diarrhea but it comes and goes. I know for sure he's allergic to red meat so thats out.

If you haven't tried simple rice and chicken to settle whatever is going on, try that-even if the dog doesn't eat. 

Hope this helps, Surella.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Thank you for that advice. What do you feed because I really think Misty has IBD/Colitis/IBS... Everything points to some type of GI disorder. She ate the canned Iams Low Residue Sunday (little) more yesterday but then this morning she did not want it again. I think you are right about them eating when they "know" they feel good. I just want to make sure she is eating the "best" food possible for this. I did try the chicken and rice but it comes out of her "UN-digested" so I have stopped it and plus she would not eat it. She had Chicken Jerkys this last summer and did not suffer any problems. I do think she has allergies also to food and that when she is on "Hypoallergenic" food she does better with the Hydrolyzed proteins. I am just wondering if that food is the best for IBD also? As you can see I am willing to try almost anything to make her better. 
Thank you for your time and if you have some tried and true remedies that have worked on your dog I am willing to try them with mine too.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
The latest update on Misty... Tonight was a terrible night for her and me... I took her to the emergency room at the vets because I felt she was getting worse and was dehydrated. Well she was so the vet did blood work, fecal, urinalysis and an Addisons/ ACTH test (not back yet). The blood came back about the same but with higher WBC, urinalysis showed dehydration and fecal showed overgrowth of 2 bacteria's - Campylobacter and Clostridium. They wanted to hospitalize her but due to the thousands of dollars it was going to cost I opted to bring her home with me and go back to see them on Friday. Plus she was so stressed out that I thought leaving her there would be tragic for her. They gave her subcu fluids and wormed her. They sent me home with metronidazole and erthromyicin and talan powder and another dose of worming meds to be given in 2 weeks. The Addisons test will be back either tomorrow or Friday (I am hoping for tomorrow) but the vet did not really think that is her problem. She thinks its IBD or Lymphangiectasia or lymphoma but probably not that due to her age. IBD and the 2nd one above are causing her to loose too much protein so that is what they are concerned about the most. I am scheduled to talk to an internist on Friday and possibly do a colonscopy/gastroscopy and a more in depth GI panel of blood work. This visit tonight was over 500 dollars and I have spent 700 on her in the last 5 weeks... 
I am wondering if anyone out there has had a dog with the bacteria overgrowth that I mentioned her numbers were 4+ and that is the highest bracket... If your dog had these did they get better after the meds? Also she was put on another dog food - Royal Canin LOW fat digestible wet food. I hope she eats it. The vet did perscribe Pepcid AC with food to help her tummy feel better... 
I am worried about all the meds and her being so sick already what that will do to her but apparently the Holistic way has not worked so this is my last option. 
Wish us luck!

One more thing - anyone in the SouthEast Denver Colorado area that knows of a great vet I might try?
thanks!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Misty's Mom,
I am so sorry to hear about more troubles. We have been going through lots of stomach issues with Zoe since we got her, but nowhere near as severe as yours. Still, we have racked up almost $3000 in vet bills since we brought her home 5 months ago. 

I don't really know what else to say to you, other than to perhaps try to contact a veterinary school. Have you been to Alameda East in Denver? They have some internal medicine specialists who might be able to help. But I would try to get an appointment at CSU. They are a top vet school (I have a friend who just started vet school and Colorado State was her--and everyone else's--top choice program, but she didn't get in) and I think that's the route you really need to go.

Other than that, I know that when Zoe was sick with a double whammy--a stomach bug and a worm infestation--she didn't really get better until we hospitalized her for a night. She got an I/V to give her some strength and an injection of anti-nauseau meds to help her feel better. The next day, she took some more tummy soothing meds and ate a little canned I/D food and was on the road to recovery. I'm assuming you have tried a 24 hour fast with subcutaneous fluids (so no water) and an injenction or medication to help her actually not be so nauseous, but if not, you probably should try that before you try to get her to eat more. Also, have you had x-rays and exams done to consider a blockage? They are very difficult to diagnose, but it's possible that she could have a partial blockage, especially since these severe symptoms seem to have come on rather suddenly and won't improve.

I'm sorry I'm not of more help. I'm just beginning to research GI ailments (as you may have seen from my thread about food allergies) as I worry that Zoe's stomach is not settling down as well as it should as she grows up...Good luck. I hope she pulls through soon!


----------



## rubyjewel (Nov 15, 2007)

Misty's mom said:


> I have a 3 yr old mixed dog, Misty. She has had problems all her life with anal gland issues, allergies to food or environment and the latest issue is with diarrhea and weight loss and loss of appetite. This latest problem has been going on for 5 weeks and she has lost 25% of her body weight. I have tried every premium dog food out there and even home made food. She picks at it and then just goes and lays down. She has bloody watery diarrhea and is miserable I am sure. I have taken her to a holistic vet and she has had blood tests - mild anemia with increased platelets is all that found. I am going to do a ultra sound to "see" what else might be going on. She has been on Metronidzole, Clycosporine, OTC diarrehea meds, Probiotics, chinese herbs and enzymes.
> Has anyone ever had any of these same symptoms and if so what did you do to save your dog? I am thinking about a few products on the internet but I am worried I might be wasting my money - they sound too good to be true.
> I appreciate anyone and everyone's comments and/or prayers for my sweet dog.


Gots to take Misty to the vet... some thing is wrong, it could be just a simple thing but it sounds like it is ongoing here... losing weight and bloody diarrea is some thing that a vet needs to check out... pets get dehidrated very easy from diarrea and vomiting... Im really concerned that you lose her if you dont get her in... my prayers and thoughts are with you and Misty!


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

I was at Alameda East last night but I was not as impressed as I hoped. Maybe it was because I was worried - not sure. I feel for you too - that is so hard when they are puppies and all you want is one that is healthy and happy. Sounds like yours is happy so that is good - I think when you figure out the food she will be healthy again also. 

Good news tonight she does not have Addisons disease the test results came back. The other good news from the blood work is that her WBC count is indicitive of a stress reaction and per the Vet that is good. She is going into my vet tomorrow for a morning of fluids and then an ultra sound hoping it will uncover "something" definitive in this mystery. She is like a new dog today - after the med's she is on she ate rice/chicken/pumpkin tonight and quite a bit compared to what she has NOT been eating. She also had 3 chicken Jerky's today. Seems to be all she wants to eat so I dont know if the med's are working and helping or if she is just feeling more energy from the fluids she got last night - but whatever it is I am happy!

Thank you all again for your continued concern and advice.

One more thing I want to bring up and throw out there - We adopted a puppy 2 weeks before all of this came on with Misty... Has anyone else out there had a new addtion to family "cause" this... could this really ONLY be stress brought on by the puppy - I am baffled at that but I am thinking it might be... Help if you can!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am sorry you are going thru all this---emotionally and, secondarily, financially. Misty is sooo lucky to have you. You are doing everything you possibly can for her. Interestingly, after my dog tested negative for Addison's he told me I could give him some Pepcid as well. Funny thing, I bought the pepcid and I came down with some stomach thing that lasted a good week and dove into them myself. I hope Misty is better real soon, maybe all she needs now is to get rehydrated and to find one food that agrees with her.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Thank you for your kind words. I feel lucky to have Misty and I really pray this is a corner she is turning to good health again. That is funny you mentioned the Pepcid - because last night in the ER she was given the equivalent of Pepcid in an injection. The Vet told me I could try and give her a 1/4 of tablet when she eats but she did not think it would help any - well I think it helped tremendously just from the shot last night. She ate today and is perkier then she has been in a long time. I went and bought some Pepcid but I picked up the Pepcid Complete - I asked the Vet and she said not to give her that only Pepcid... so I was did not give her any tonight when she ate but I am going to take this one back tomorrow and get plain pepcid and try it... I agree that the rehydration is key and then getting her on a good diet will hopefully make all of this a distant memory Never to arise again!
I will post again tomorrow after the ultrasound with any new findings.


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi me again with the latest new on Misty.
Well the ultrasound findings did not show anything out of the oridnary in Misty's belly. The only thing left to do now is a biopsy of her GI/Colon area to determine if there is some disorder that is going on. However since she has been doing so much better in just 2 days I am opting to let the medicine run its course with her in hopes that she continues to eat and get better. I am really feeling like this might have been from too much stress on her and then the overgrowth of bacteria made it worse. 
So wish us luck and I will let you all know how she is doing as things change.
Thanks again to all the prayers and happy thoughts sent our way - it helped loads!
Hope everyone has a Wonderful/Happy and Safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Sounds like things are on the up!!! I am so glad. Let us know if things continue to get better...
I think the hardest part of your story is that there doesn't seem to be soemthing particularly WRONG...no disease or anything. I find it almost harder when a pup (or a person) is so sick without a real diagnosis. But as long as she gets better, that's all that really matters!


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
Well my news this time is GREAT!! Misty has and continues to seem to be turning this corner to better health. Her appetitie is back and her stools are starting to FORM!!! YEAH!!! I have never wanted normal stools or monitored stools so much in my life!
I did take her to a internist last week because she stopped eating again and her bottom area was swollen red and ulcerated really bad. They suggested the biopsy however I asked if we could treat her presumtively for IBD and the vet said yes. She was started on a steriod Budesonide and the metronidizole and erthromycin was stopped. Tylan powder was started in capsules and I changed her from chick/rice to turkey/rice. It took her about 3 days before I really noticed a change but then by today she was getting back to normal her 6th day on the steriod. I also started putting Desitin on her bottom and it looks 100 percent better. She wanted dog food so with the vets advice I started her on IVD/Royal Canin Low Fat Easily Digestible food tonight - very small amount to begin and she woofed it down!!! 
So my story continues and I really hope we can wean her off the steriod eventually and just maintain this with diet. 
I keep thinking if I would have only tried this 6 weeks ago..... but then I realize I cant change the past so we forge on forward... Hoping and praying this will be a "cure" for her terrible episode!!!
Thank you all agian for your well wishes, prayers and happy thoughts - they worked and meant the world to us!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I am sooo happy things are working out--don't beat yourself--sometimes to get to the "right place" it is trial/error and/or process of elimination. You are a good mommy so be happy that things are finally getting better, Misty is lucky to have you!!!!


----------



## Misty's mom (Nov 8, 2007)

Well things have turned around again with Misty. She seemed to be getting better but then stopped eating the Turkey/Rice. The dog food gave her more diarrhea. I took in for a test of what food she could digest and it was discovered that the only 2 proteins she can digest at this time are Turkey and Lamb. Moved her to Raw Lamb from natures variety and started injections of steriods. Stools started to firm up after 1 day, took her back in this week on Tues for another injection and she had terrible diarrhea on Wed and some today. She also stopped eatting the lamb last night. 
I am taking her in again to the vet tomorrow for another injection but I am starting to wonder if we are not chasing something much larger then I originally thought. 
We think she has IBD but without a $1500.00 test to confirm - we are just guessing. I am at a loss now what to do. I am a single mom with no monetary support and have been barely scrapping by these last 2 months to make it due to the vet bills that have been upwards of $2000.00.... Misty has lost more weight - she was 14.6 lbs on 10/4 and last Friday 12/7 she weighed only 8.8 lbs. 
Please say a prayer for us - we need them all!
Take care and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I 'm sorry to hear about Misty's troubles. I had to laugh when you mentioned monitoring poop as I'm always chasing my dogs around the yard to check theirs, and the Labs always give me this _*LOOK*_ like, Mooom, could we please have a little privacy? Geeez!, We're _trying_ to poop here.

Any how it sounds like you've tried everything under the sun. But, have you tried oats? It's very soothing for the gut. Or just Barley water?

Just asking.

Ok, I looked up The digestive system in one of my books: 
the complete Holistic Dog Book
here are suggestions from that.
Tofu as a protein source
avoid raw foods until balance is restored
daily antioxidants specifically mentioned are Vit. A, E, and selenium.
daily vit B complex, zinc, and trace minerals.
supplementation with glutamine or fish oils if tolerated.
daily probiotics and or prebiotics (FOS) and digestive enzymes
N-acetyglucosamine to help heal the inflamed bowel lining.

Also metioned were slippery elm, boswellia, and chamomile. 


I know you've tried so many different things and she's lost so much weight it must be horribly scary for you. She's a very lucky dog to have someone like you. Good luck and don't give up hope.


----------

